# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  18 Wheels of Steel Gold Edition [2009/ENG]

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]
*18 Wheels of Steel Gold Edition [2009/ENG]* 

*
* *
*
*                              *** 18 WHEELS of STEEL - ACROSS AMERICA ***
*** 18 WHEELS of STEEL - PEDAL to the ****L ***
*** 18 WHEELS of STEEL - HAULIN' ***
*** 18 WHEELS of STEEL â€“ CONVOY ***                     *  
*
*
                                                  Published by. ValuSoft, Inc.*
Developed by. SCS Software, Sunstorm Interactive, Inc.
Released 2009


 System Requirements:

Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
Pentium III 700MHz or 100% compatible processor
256 MB RAM
16MB 3D Video Accelerator with DirectX 8.1 compliant video drivers
DirectX 8.1 compatible sound card
400MB Hard disk space
4X CD-ROM Drive
Mouse                     *  
*screens


* *
*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/29519411...tion.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/29519261...tion.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/29518474...tion.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/29519062...tion.part4.rar* 
*
*
*no pasword* 

                                                                                                       [/align]

----------


## mounier

هايل

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا للمرور

----------


## ayman alaa

جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللل

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لردك أخ أيمن!!

----------


## جسر الحياة

شكرا كتير لجهودك .. لعبة حلوة كتير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لردك الرائع

----------

